# صلاة لاجل الضالين والتائهين عن المسيح



## حياة بالمسيح (15 مايو 2018)

يا ربي الحبيب يسوع المسيح أشرق بنورك هذه النفوس الضالة بنعمة الايمان بك فالايمان لا نكتسبه بل هو نعمة مجانية منك أحيي هذه العظام اليابسة بملئها بروحك القدوس وادعوها بكلمة منك فتحيا وتتفتح عيون الضريرين واقسى القلوب تغيرها بلمستك بطرفة عين وتحولها من نفوس ملحدة الى نفوس عابدة وخادمة لك يا ربي الحبيب يسوع انت قادر وحدك ان تجبر القلوب الكسيرة وتعزي النفوس المتضايقة وتحرر وتبرر النفوس الضالة وتعيدها اليك بكلمة منك فيكون كل شئ مما لم يكن انت اله قادر على كل شئ وبأسمك ندوس الحيات والعقارب لانك اعطيتنا سلطاناً بذلك وهذه وعودك ونحن متمسكين بها يا ربي الحبيب رد الخراف الضالة عن قصد وعن غير قصد اليك قبل ان تهلك الى كرمتك فنحن قد خلقنا لك ولكي نعبدك انت الاله السامع والمستجيب امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2018)

يا ربي الحبيب يسوع المسيح أشرق بنورك هذه النفوس الضالة بنعمة الايمان بك فالايمان لا نكتسبه بل هو نعمة مجانية منك أحيي هذه العظام اليابسة بملئها بروحك القدوس وادعوها بكلمة منك فتحيا وتتفتح عيون الضريرين واقسى القلوب تغيرها بلمستك بطرفة عين وتحولها من نفوس ملحدة الى نفوس عابدة وخادمة لك يا ربي الحبيب يسوع انت قادر وحدك ان تجبر القلوب الكسيرة وتعزي النفوس المتضايقة وتحرر وتبرر النفوس الضالة وتعيدها اليك بكلمة منك فيكون كل شئ مما لم يكن انت اله قادر على كل شئ وبأسمك ندوس الحيات والعقارب لانك اعطيتنا سلطاناً بذلك وهذه وعودك ونحن متمسكين بها يا ربي الحبيب رد الخراف الضالة عن قصد وعن غير قصد اليك قبل ان تهلك الى كرمتك فنحن قد خلقنا لك ولكي نعبدك انت الاله السامع والمستجيب.... امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2018)

صلاه رااائعه حبيبتى
 الرب يسمع و يستجب 
 امين فامين يا رب المجد


----------

